# Scolopendra cingulata - varieties



## peterbourbon (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

i really love cingulatas and want to start a collection-thread for color morphs since i try to collect them.   Enjoy & please post your variety.

Egypt:






Croatia:






Hungary:






South Turkey:






Spain:






Regards
Turgut


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 3, 2008)

nice grouping, my favorite of those is the south turkey
Rev


----------



## SAn (Jul 4, 2008)

nice, love cingulatas myself 

Greek ones owns and there more than 4-5 colorforms i ve seen


----------



## JonathanF (Jul 4, 2008)

Just checked the ones I posted as _S. mirabilis_ on the "Tiny Scolopendromorpha" thread, and found out they're cingulata- each has only 2 spines on the underside of the prefemur of the terminal legs. I've also found adults in each of their localities, so I guess I can post a "Young and Adult" sequence 

_S. cingulata_ from Jerusalem, Israel (3 localities):



Valley of the Cross:


Young:








Adult:










Ramat Rachel:

Young:








Adult:








On eggs (taken today):









Allenby's Camp (A field by my house):

Adults:


----------



## hibludij (Jul 4, 2008)

S. cingulata "Greece (Corfu)" 14cm

























S. cingulata "Croatia (Hvar)" 4-5cm


----------



## Vincent (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 4, 2008)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G collection, Vincent!  
This ghost-pede from Greece...adult or pedeling? Never seen one like that!

Regards
Turgut


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 4, 2008)

Super interesting thread, i'm glad to find more Sc.cingulata lovers . I LOVE CINGULATAS!!!! Up to know, i've had Sc.c.obscuripes, Sc.cingulata ''Black'' from Israel and also the Egyptian version too.

 phil.


----------



## jettubes (Jul 5, 2008)

wow they are sweet pedes how big do they get?


----------



## Vincent (Jul 5, 2008)

peterbourbon said:


> A-M-A-Z-I-N-G collection, Vincent!
> This ghost-pede from Greece...adult or pedeling? Never seen one like that!
> 
> Regards
> Turgut


Thanks  the one from greece is a pedeling.


----------



## bengerno (Jul 9, 2008)

Some of my old pics...

From Turkey:


















From Greece:






BTW that Hungarian one looks familiar!


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 10, 2008)

Aaaaaaah, your second specimen from Turkey is quite something, Imre... Glad to see you posting again . Is there a way to get some of these? 

 phil.


----------



## bengerno (Jul 10, 2008)

bistrobob85 said:


> Aaaaaaah, your second specimen from Turkey is quite something, Imre... Glad to see you posting again . Is there a way to get some of these?
> 
> phil.


Thanks Phil, I hope I can be back in the hobby soon.  
Go to Turkey and catch some of them...  My friend brought them for me (they are now in Steven`s collection..I hope  ), from the Asian part of Turkey, as he told me they were quite common in that part of the country(sorry but don`t remember the location, will try to find somewhere...).


----------



## Steven (Jul 10, 2008)

bengerno said:


> they are now in Steven`s collection..I hope  )


the Turkish ones still are, the Hungarian one you can see above in Turguts picture i think   

I also brought some cingulatas with me last time i went to Turkey,
not that hard to find in rocky wasteland areas, sometimes even 3 colorvariants on the same mountain  .


----------



## bengerno (Jul 13, 2008)

Steven said:


> the Turkish ones still are, the Hungarian one you can see above in Turguts picture i think


 Glad to hear that.


----------



## Crysta (Aug 29, 2008)

*hm..this cingulata?*

*Well, this is a species from Croatia I found, so im just wondering if its cingulata? ..like it has the same specs as my yellow centipede on the tail xD Look close and compare xD*



























Heres pics of the yellow one 






Just moulted..
















Btw, don't handle pedes if yo dont trust 'em xD
I am also a chick xD


Crysta


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2008)

could you check the underside of the terminal legs of that Croatian one ?
i suspect it will have more then 2 ventral spines there.
based on coloration i would say it's rather a Scolopendra dalmatica then a cingulata, but that's just going on colors


----------



## Crysta (Aug 29, 2008)

Their both Croation from the same yard xD
The only pic i need but I dont have  gah!
 
And that ones still back in europe under its peice of wood xD I knew I shoulda braught it back xD! Its a big centipede though, compared to the yellow cingulata. (which I have atm..)

Thank you for your reply


----------



## Aquila (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm interested what's going on if crossed different colour forms. Whether have colour dissociate, or one colour variant will be dominate, or we have new colour?

If sexsing and breeding was more easier, this will be interesting for study.

Is here some one who try this with any species? successful?


Best regards
- Ivo


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi,

this is an actual and very interesting debate and - as far as i know - Steven is interested in trying it out on _Sc. morsitans_ from different locations to prove or disprove they are all morsitans or different species.

I actually have two _Sc. morsitans_, Madagascar and Tanzania - pitily my male is way too small to try it out (compared to my female).

Regards
Turgut


----------



## peterbourbon (Nov 5, 2008)

*new beautiful additions from Greece*

















































Regards
Turgut


----------



## Wotan (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Turgut,

great cingulatas! 
I love them!

Greets


----------



## szappan (Nov 6, 2008)

Love the sc. cingulatas!  And great photos too!

Despite lifting hundreds of rocks and logs, I had no luck finding any when I was in Croatia this summer  :wall:


----------



## Asgard (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the sp of cingulata that exists in Portugal is very similar to the one that exists in Greece and Turkey....


----------



## Asgard (Nov 6, 2008)

Every time I go herping I see dozens of them...


----------

